# painting pipe's to look rusted



## skullking1971

I am trying to paint some pipe’s to look rusted, but it’s not looking so good. So dues any one no of some painting tips?
I want it to look as real as possible.


----------



## airscapes

there is a kit that has a spray paint and a wipe on paint for rust patina look.. but you can use orange paint mixed with some brown for first coat the wipe on with a rag some darker brown letting the orang show through


----------



## higginsr

what are the pipes? Different metals have different rusting properties... wrot iron rusts differently than steel for example... are you looking for surface rust or rust that has taken it's toll on the piece or a combo of the both


----------



## skullking1971

i am painting PVC pipe, and i want it to look like old rusted steam pipe's


----------



## higginsr

http://www.alliedpaper.org/cvantage/powerhouse/photo/1024/IMG_4334.jpg

Two things about pantena on steel steam pipes... surface rust in the most harsh aspect gets 'grainy' this can be accomplished in one of two ways... (1) mix sand in with the base color or (2) the way I prefer, base the pipe first then spray adhesive or mive sand with elmers and paint on the sand... this gives you a little more control of where the heaviest of rust is applied... once dry mix some colors as was previous mentioned and paint over the sand... clean your brush and pull the paint down some beyond the sand part to cause streaking... dry your brush after each stroke... go back over the area with various lights and darks of the original rust color by dipping the end of a cellulose sponge in the paint (I uasually apply the paint to a paper plate in thin coats as then the sponge picks up and even layer) and stiple the area to produce variations... also to go the added step, keep in mind that water contains minerals and these minerals attach themselves to the metal... in the above example you can see powdery whites, traces of green and other colors. These are subtle but the human eye picks up on them. You can use more sand build up in an area for the calcium effect...
in short... base, apply sand mixture, rust colored wash (just semi-thinned paint) dry brush, drag thinned paint down to simulate streaking... stipple other variations of color... apply hard water mineral stains...
hope this helps


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That is the real pipes you posted, right?


----------



## higginsr

real pipes yes


----------



## infoamtek

Also, while the paint is still wet, wet down the area with a spray bottle on mist. This gives a more natural streaky effect.


----------



## Spider Rider

I used a thick brush-on paint. I crumpled up dry leaves and added them. This gave a flaking off 3d look. I also threw dirt onto the wet paint that gave the same effect as sand in the paint would.


----------



## kirkwood

i made some fake morgue freezer doors out of styrofoam a few years back. i wanted the handles and hinges to look like rusted metal. i just got some metalic spray paint and did one coat. i then went back over it with a rust colored spray paint but i didn't completely color it. i just hit a few spots here and there and it turned out great.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

airscapes said:


> there is a kit that has a spray paint and a wipe on paint for rust patina look.. but you can use orange paint mixed with some brown for first coat the wipe on with a rag some darker brown letting the orang show through


who or where can I get this kit, Thanks


----------



## higginsr

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> who or where can I get this kit, Thanks


home depot has it


----------



## dynoflyer

Cut a sponge into a 1" square to dab on Nutmeg brown acryllic craft paint over flat black. Looks pretty close to rust. I used this on my pvc graveyard fence.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I'd go with what Dynoflyer said - that's what I did on my fence as well and it was real easy. Here's some pics...


----------

